# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Du lịch Mỹ: Siêu khuyến mãi mùa thu (2014)

## hienplus0612

*Du lịch Mỹ: Siêu khuyến mãi mùa thu (2014)** trình:* NEWYORK – PHILADELPHIA – WASHINGTON D.C - LOS ANGELES – LAS VEGAS

*Ngày 1 (27/11): VIỆTNAM – TRANSIT – NEWYORK (Ăn tối)*

*Sáng*: HDV *công ty Du Lịch Việt* đón Quý khách tại *ga quốc tế, phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất* làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đến điểm quá cảnh, sau đó tiếp tục nối chuyến bay đi NEW YORK. Quý khách ăn uống trên máy bay.
Vượt tuyến, đổi ngày *14:20* Đến *NEW YORK* Quý khách làm thủ tục nhập cảnh Mỹ.
Xe đón đoàn tại phi trường và đưa đi dùng cơm tối tại nhà hàng. Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi sau chuyến bay dài.

*Ngày 2 (28/11): NEW YORK – CITY TOUR (Ăn 3 bữa)*

*Buổi sáng*: Quý khách dùng điểm tâm. Đoàn khởi hành tham quan *Thành Phố NEW YORK*:

*Wall Street*, nơi tọa lạc của sàn giao dịch chứng khoán New York và các trung tâm tài chính ngân hàng, và cũng là trung tâm tài chính của thế giới.*Tàn tích của tòa nhà Thương Mại Thế Giới sau sự kiện ngày 11 tháng 9 năm 2001 (World Trade Center – Ground Zero)**Tòa nhà Emprie State* nổi tiếng NEW YORK (tham quan bên ngoài).*Trụ Sở Liên Hiệp Quốc.**Đại Lộ 5 (Fifth Avenue)*: Trung tâm thời trang của nước Mỹ, nơi tập trung các sàn Catwalk và các thương hiệu thời trang lớn của thế giới*Trung Tâm Rockerfeller*  – Trung tâm thương mại sầm uất, nơi đặt đại bản doanh của kênh truyền hình NBC.





*Buổi trưa*: Đoàn dùng cơm tại nhà hàng địa phương, tiếp tục tham quan:

*Time Square* – nơi thường xuyên diễn ra các sự kiện lớn của New York.*Dạo thuyền trên Vịnh Cảng Mahattan.**Tượng Nữ Thần Tự Do* – Biểu tượng của nước Mỹ..
*Buổi chiều*: Quý khách dùng cơm, nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.



*Ngày 3 (29/11): NEW YORK – PHILADENPHIA – WASHINGTON D.C (Ăn 3 bữa)*

*Buổi sáng:* Đoàn dùng điểm tâm. Làm thủ tục trả phòng và khởi hành đi *Philadelphia* (02h đi xe)
Xe đưa Quý khách đi theo hướng Nam hành trình qua các bang New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Delaware, Marryland. Đến Philadelphia, đoàn dừng chân tham quan chụp ảnh:

*Xưởng đúc tiền xu của Mỹ**Chuông tự do* – Đây là quả chuông giống lên tiếng chuông khai sinh nước Mỹ.*Dinh Độc Lập (Independence Hall)*
*Buổi trưa:* Đoàn dùng cơm trưa, tiếp tục khởi hành đi Washington D.C.
Đến Washington D.C, nhận phòng và dùng cơm chiều. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.



*Ngày 4 (30/11): WASHINGTON DC (Ăn 3 bữa)*

*Buổi sáng*: Đoàn dùng điểm tâm, Sau bữa sáng, đoàn trả phòng Khách sạn và khởi hành tham quan *Washington D.C*:

*Tham quan Nhà Trắng* (chụp ảnh bên ngòai) – Nơi làm việc của đương kim tổng thống Hoa Kỳ.*Điện Capitol* – Tòa nhà lưỡng viện Hoa Kỳ, một thiết kế kiến trúc độc đáo.*Nhà tưởng niệm Jefferson* – Tổng thống thứ 3 của Hoa Kỳ*Nhà tưởng niệm Lincoln* - Tổng thống tượng trưng cho tự do tại nước Mỹ, là một trong bốn vị tổng thống được vinh danh tạc tượng trên đỉnh núi Rushmore, bang Nam Dakota.






*Buổi trưa:* Đoàn ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương. Sau đó tiếp tục chương trình tham quan:

*Vườn tưởng niệm chiến sĩ trận vong của Hoa Kỳ* trong 2 cuộc chiến tại Việt Nam và Nam Bắc Triều Tiên.*Đài tưởng niệm Washington* (chụp ảnh từ bên ngoài) – Tổng thống đầu tiên của Hoa Kỳ, người đọc bản Tuyên ngôn khai sinh nước Mỹ.*Bảo tàng Hàng Không và Không Gian Hoa Kỳ* – Nơi ghi lại lịch sử phát triển của ngành hàng không, trưng bày các mẫu máy bay chiến đấu, máy bay dân dụng theo trình tự phát triển
*Buổi tối:* Đoàn dùng cơm tối, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.





*Ngày 5 (01/12): WASHINGTON DC – LAS VEGAS (Ăn 3 bữa)*

Sau bữa sáng, đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay nội địa đi Las Vegas. Đến Las Vegas, Xe đón và đưa Quý khách dùng cơm trưa:

Tự do mua sắm hàng hiệu tại Outlet factory lớn nhất thành phố..
Sau bữa tối, Quý khách tự do tham quan các công trình kiến trúc hoành tráng, hiện đại và lớn nhất trên thế giới: *New York – New York, MGM, Tropicana, Paris Paris, Monte Carlo, Treasure Island*…

Quý khách tham quan *Vườn hoa trong Khách sạn Bellagio.*Tham quan *những dòng kênh trong khách sạn Venetian mô phỏng thành phố nổi Venice,*Ngắm nhìn *ánh đèn rực sáng có thể nhìn thấy từ cách xa 40km trên đỉnh khách sạn Luxur…*Xem *Show cướp biển, núi lửa, nhạc nước.*Quý khách có dịp thử vận may tại các sòng bài lớn nhất thế giới.Ngoài ra, Quý khách còn có dịp thưởng thức các chương trình *Show Jubilee* hòanh tráng (vé tự túc, giá vé: 100usd và phải đăng ký trước).
Đoàn trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.










*Ngày 6 (02/12): LAS VEGAS – HOOVER DAM (Ăn 3 bữa)*

*Buổi sáng*: Đoàn dùng điểm tâm, khởi hành đi tham quan:

*Đập thủy điện Hoover* lớn nhất nước Mỹ.Hồ nhân tạo lớn nhất thế giới* Lake Mead*.
*Buổi trưa*: Đoàn trở về Las Vegas ăn trưa.
_Quý khách muốn tham quan các tour tự chọn đi Grand Canyon sẽ đăng ký với hướng dẫn viên trước 1 ngày để mua vé._ 
*Buổi tối:* Quý khách có thể tự do thưởng thức các live show đặc sắc về đêm: *“Le Rêve”* tại Wynn với hàng trăm nữ vũ công cũng là VĐV bơi lặn chuyên nghiệp xuất hiện ngược trên mặt nước (vé tự túc trên 175$ và phải đăng ký trước), hoặc*Show “O” tại Bellagio* ( Tự túc ) … hay quý khách có thể tự do khám phá Las Vegas về đêm.







*Ngày 7 (03/12): LAS VEGAS – LOS ANGELES (Ăn 3 bữa)*

*Buổi sán*g: Đoàn dùng điểm tâm. Đoàn trả phòng khách sạn và khởi hành về Los Angeles. Quý khách có dịp *mua sắm tại Tanger Outlet Factory
**Buổi trưa*: Đoàn đến Los Angeles và ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương.

Tham quan khu *Phước Lộc Thọ* – một trung tâm mua sắm, ăn uống của cộng đồng người Việt, được xem như điểm mốc của Little Saigon ở Quận Cam.Mua sắm hàng tiêu dùng tại *siêu thị Walmart, Bestbuy, Fries Electronics….*
*Buổi tối*: Ăn tối và nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày 8 (04/12): ĐẠI LỘ DANH VỌNG – UNIVERSAL STUDIOS (Ăn sáng, trưa)*

*Buổi sáng*: Đoàn dùng điểm tâm. Sau bữa sáng, đòan khởi hành tham quan:

*Beverly Hill* – nơi tọa lạc những căn hộ lộng lẫy của những ngôi sao trong làng giải trí Mỹ và những cửa hàng thời trang đắt tiền.Tham quan *Đại Lộ Danh Vọng (Hollywood Walk of Fame)* – nơi lưu danh những ngôi sao nổi tiếng có đóng góp lớn trong làng điện ảnh, truyền hình, âm nhạc của Hoa Kỳ.Tham quan *Nhà hát Dolby* – nơi diễn ra lễ trao giải Oscar danh giá hàng năm của làng điện ảnh Mỹ.Tham quan *Nhà hát Trung Hoa* – nơi công chiếu giới thiệu những bộ phim Hollywood trước khi tung ra thị trường.
*Buổi trưa*: Đoàn ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Tiếp tục chương trình tham quan:

*Phim trường Universal*: Xem Nhà ma, Phim không gian 4 chiều Shrek. Đi xe Tram xem toàn cảnh phim trường, nơi ra đời các bộ phim nổi tiếng, thưởng thức trích đoạn “Water World”. Quý khách tự do tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh:” Mummy Revenge, Vượt Thác,…”.
*Buổi tối*: Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương. Nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 9 (05/12): LOS ANGELES – VIỆT NAM (Ăn sáng, trưa)*

*Buổi sáng*: Đoàn dùng điểm tâm. Sau bữa sáng, quý khách tự do mua sắm đến giờ ra sân bay

Quý khách có thể ở lại thăm thân nhân theo thời hạn visa cho phép.Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về lại Việt Nam.
Quý khách ăn uống, nghỉ ngơi trên máy bay.

*Ngày 10 (06/12): VIỆT NAM*

Buổi tối: Đến Sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất/ Nội Bài. Quý khách làm thủ tục nhập cảnh.
Kết thúc chương trình. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách.
*Công ty Cổ Phần Truyền Thông Du Lịch Việt    * 
*TOP 10 CTY DU LỊCH HÀNG ĐẦU VIỆT NAM 2014           * 
*VP: 175 Nguyễn Thái Bình, Quận 1, Tp. HCM.   * 
*Liên hệ theo đường dây nóng:*TP.HCM :* (+84 8) 39146688 - 0938.30.44.88 (Châu Á) - 0909.189.888 (Nội địa) - 0934146588 (Âu,Úc,Mỹ,Nga)*
Hà Nội : *(+84 4) 3512 3388 - 0932.659.588 (Tour Quốc tế) - 0932.759.388 (Nội địa) - 093.8597.588 (visa)*

----------

